# MMA vids amd books that should be on your X mas list



## RMACKD (Dec 19, 2004)

Here is a good listing of MMA books and vids that should be on your X MAS list.
Mario Sperry's Vale Tudo Tapes
 Very good series although it has few tapes on takedowns. Everything is clearly explained in these tapes and all moves assume your opponent knows what he is doing. It shows you how to dominate your opponent when in a vale tudo fight. The series is aimed mostly for BJJ stylists and other grappling stylists so it assumes you want to go to the ground and stay there.
Wrestling takedowns for an MMA match
Strikes and submissions make typical wrestling a much different beast than mma. You need to learn how to avoid strikes while shooting or clinching and you need how to use strikes to set up your shots and your takedowns from your clinch. Here are a few series that will help you with that.
Dahryl Gholar's Ultimate Wrestling and Vale Tudo Takedowns DVD
 Both series are good and assume that your opponent will try to thwart your takedown. The instructors do not act like this is a wrestling series instead of a wrestling for mma series. These are too great tapes for learning how to takedown your opponent in a mma match.
Mark Kerr's Takedown Tapes
 These are great tapes that teach you many skills for the no-holds-barred arena. Although I recomend his tapes for takedowns, I do not recomend Mark kerr's other instructional videos dealing with ground fighting and striking.
Books on MMA
Mastering Jujitsu
Although the title would get you to believe that this is a bjj book it is actually an mma book. This book is VERY basic and will benifit a person just starting out.
Fighters Notebook
Has tons of material on how to strike from the ground, submissions, standing striking and everything you can think of. It was one of the first books on mma and it still remains one of the best.
Bas Ruttens Big Books of Combat
 These are two very large books that cover basic techniques all the way to advanced techniques. All the moves are very high percentage and safe. it shows you a lot of common mistakes and is very humorous.
Mark Hatmaker's No Holds Barred book series
Their are three books in this series and all are quite good. Two of them are about the grappling aspect of mma and one of them is about striking. The striking book covers everything you can imagine and shows a lot of things other books do not cover. One of the grappling books isa basic one that shows everything clearly and the other one is a bit more advanced. All these items are cheap and worth every penny.
Stay Tuned, Much More To Come......


----------



## RMACKD (Dec 20, 2004)

BJJ Master Text by Gene Simco

It is more of a bjj book but it does have a section on vale tudo utilizing a submission grappler strategy. This book is big and has everything you can think of in it.

More MMA Vids and Dvds
Mark Hatmaker materials
Mark Hatmaker has quite a bit of tapes out and all of them are very good. Some of his most notable titles are Escapes from impossible holds, ABC's of NHb, Extreme Boxing and Beyond Brazilian Jiu-jitsu.

Ricardo De la Riva Ultimate Streefighter set
The takedown set is average but everything else is excellent especiall his guard tapes. They also make an excellent compliment for Mario Sperry's Vale tudo tapes.

Erik Paulson
 He has many instructional videos out and all of them are very good showing excellent moves. Only problem is that with some tapes there is some backround noise but not much and they do not take away much from the tape.
Straight Blast Gym
They have a great lineup of tapes and there is way too many to list. Onl one I did not think was the greatest was the Burton Richardson tapes but even these rank as o.k and everything else is among the best on the market. Some notable tapes include the Singer Brothers mma tapes, Matt Thornton instructionlas and Rodney King's Street boxing tapes.
Fighter Notebook Dvd's
They basically have a bunch of fighters teach what they are best at to produce a very good tape covering all ranges of fighting.
MMA Streetfighting tapes
These tapes are self defense tapes produced by MMA fighters utilizing MMA moves. 
Bas Rutten streetfighting tapes
Very practical moves shwon by a veteran of mma and a survivor of many fights.
Easy Self Defense ny Gene Simco
 Shows very easy to utilize moves and how to apply them in different situations. Most of the moves are the same regardless off your attackers arms are. For the defense against rear holding attacks is the same for chokes, bearhugs,ect.
Much more to come soon


----------



## ace (Dec 22, 2004)

My Mom sent away for Pancrase & UWFI Videos For Me..
I will be Glued to the TV till 2005


----------



## Aaron Little (Dec 22, 2004)

Everyone definitely needs my new clinch video. If not for Chrsitmas then at least for New Years. It will help with the New Years Resolution to become a better fighter in the clinch.

Here is the trailer.

*Clinchin' 2 Promo*


----------



## RMACKD (Dec 23, 2004)

The Clinchin 2 video seems good but where can I buy the video before that one?
Anyway here is the continuation of my last list
Zero To Dangerous
 If a person with no or little martial arts experience wanted to learn how to defend himself what should he be taught? Probaly the most basic moves used in MMA. This video will provide detailed instruction on these 30 moves. I highly recomend these to the person who wants to know some good things for self defense, a tradition or reality based artist who wants to learn a bit more about mma or to a person who wants to get serious about mma this video would be a good introduction.
MMA Streetfighting by "The Pitbull" Hutchins
 Shows many moves for all ranges of fighting. A good video series on self defense.
Things to cehck out
Some things people should check out 
www.budointernational.com This site has many videos about mma but I have not found a site that has reviewed any of there tapes. It is suprising because the tapes look interesting for example the Loubet Jiu-jitsu and the series by Manu.
Combat Aikido by Jason Delucia
SHould be checked out for humorous value

Warning about pure martial arts tapes
 This is simply a small worning about tapes that are about styles that are used in mma but are not set to an mma enviroment. It would be better to get a tape that is set to the NHB enviroment if that is what you are looking for. For example if you get a wrestling tape it will be showing many things that are not useful or would get you tapped out in an mma match. In wrestling subs and strikes are not allowed making it different that what you would use in the ring. If you take a look at at Darhyl series for mma wrestling and other pure wrestling series you can tell the difference.


----------



## captnigh (Dec 28, 2004)

Anyone checked out the DVD/CD Bas Rutten's MMA Workout?
I thought it looked pretty tight for a workout routine. Don't have it yet, but am curious as to what people who've used it think......


----------



## Dronak (Feb 8, 2005)

RMACKD said:
			
		

> Here is a good listing of MMA books and vids that should be on your X MAS list.
> 
> Fighters Notebook
> Has tons of material on how to strike from the ground, submissions, standing striking and everything you can think of. It was one of the first books on mma and it still remains one of the best.



I know I'm a bit late here, but I hope no one minds.  I haven't been in this forum much lately.  The Fighter's Notebook is that big, fat three ring binder one, right?  I think that's actually been on my wish list at Amazon for a while.  I've never gotten it because it's kind of expensive (~$80 I think) and there's always been other things that kind of money needs to go to first.  Plus I probably won't actually be training in this kind of fighting.  But one of these days I'd like to get it.  It seems like it would be a great reference source and it would be nice to at least know a little more about MMA stuff.


----------



## Shawn C (Feb 11, 2005)

"_The Clinchin 2 video seems good but where can I buy the video before that one?_"

I was wondering about that, too. I'm thinking that DVD is out of stock, but I hope I'm wrong. I was also curious how much overlap there was between the two DVDs.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 14, 2005)

Dronak said:
			
		

> I know I'm a bit late here, but I hope no one minds.  I haven't been in this forum much lately.  The Fighter's Notebook is that big, fat three ring binder one, right?  I think that's actually been on my wish list at Amazon for a while.  I've never gotten it because it's kind of expensive (~$80 I think) and there's always been other things that kind of money needs to go to first.  Plus I probably won't actually be training in this kind of fighting.  But one of these days I'd like to get it.  It seems like it would be a great reference source and it would be nice to at least know a little more about MMA stuff.


The Hatmaker books might be a better buy ifyou just want a basic understanding of what's going on. Much cheaper.


----------



## cashwo (Feb 14, 2005)

The SBG - 2004 Spring Camp DVD Series is on my list.


----------



## Dronak (Feb 14, 2005)

I searched for Hatmaker at Amazon and got a few results that were about fighting (not hats).  I guess the ones you're talking about, Marginal, are the following:

No Holds Barred Fighting: Savage Strikes: The Complete Guide to Real World Striking for NHB Competition and Street Defense
No Holds Barred Fighting: The Ultimate Guide to Submission Wrestling
Boxing Mastery : Advanced Technique, Tactics, and Strategies from the Sweet Science
More No Holds Barred Fighting : Killer Submissions
The Gladiator Conditioning Workbook

At only about $10 a book, those are a lot cheaper.  The last one is like $35, so maybe it's not part of the same series.  Hmm.  If I'm looking for an intro to the subject so that I can better understand how it works when/if I see it, just the first two books which cover striking and submission wrestling might be enough, at least to start, right?  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Marginal (Feb 14, 2005)

The No Holds Barred Fighting books are what I was thinking about. Submission Wrestling and then the Savage Strikes book offer a good overview.


----------



## Dronak (Feb 15, 2005)

I went to a book store today and looked around to see what they had in the way of martial arts books.  It's not a big store, but it's close, so I didn't expect a lot.  They did have that NHB Fighting: Savage Strikes book though, so I flipped through it.  It did look like a pretty good intro, descriptions and pictures, all the moves are named (which is nice), and seemed to cover a bunch of different areas.  I assume the Ultimate Guide to Submission Wrestling would have similar coverage for its topic, so these probably would be good books to pick up at some point to get a better idea of how things work.  Thanks for the suggestion.  If they can give me the kind of intro and reference material I want without costing a ton, they'll be good choices.  I'll get them on my Amazon wishlist.


----------



## RMACKD (Feb 16, 2005)

Has anyone checked out the Don Frye, Kimo, or the Marco Ruas vale tudo series. I have yet to see a review of any of them.


----------

